
 Popcuts: The First Music Store To Share Revenues With Fans - Kevin Mateo Lim, Popcuts - jmorin007
http://hyveup.blogspot.com/2008/09/kevin-mateo-lim-popcuts.html
======
jacobscott
I wonder how Popcuts views Amie Street, and also where their bottlenecks are
-- music licensing? number of users? I know the CEO, Kevin, from a Google
internship so I twitter-asked him:

<http://twitter.com/jhscott/statuses/934033684>

~~~
exaakax
I asked the question of userbase size to Kevin during the interview, it seemed
the answer could not be disclosed...

~~~
jacobscott
Partial answer from Kevin: @jhscott Amiestreet is great, because they started
coaxing people down the path of alternate economic models. We have similar
DNA. Evolution

